# I think my counselor knows you guys!



## castingabout

Had my IC appointment today. Just trying to find a way to deal with my W and my situation from day to day. I told her I had found this site and posted my story here. She said "Oh, my! There are some sick people on sites like that!"
I told her we were all sick, or we wouldn't be on this site.

Here's to you, and you, and you. All of you.To this site, and the people who have commented on my stuff, and the people who have shared their struggles. You have kept me from losing my mind on a day to day basis since I got here. We may never meet, but we share a bond. Thank you all for making it this far. Let's finish this thing together. None of us is as strong as all of us, and you don't charge me a $15 copay.


----------



## LonelyNLost

Haha, she probably just meant online. Most people here seem somewhat sound.  

I've made friends here and gotten great support. It's nice to know you aren't alone.


----------



## 827Aug

Hmmmm......she just feels threatened. There is plenty of good advice on here! Perhaps she should join us.


----------



## castingabout

I'm just glad we all have each other to lean on. She can think what she wants.


----------



## Blanca

hummm...id question her experience as a psychologist if she thinks people on here are sick. ive worked in an adult psychiatric facility and nothing compares to those people!


----------



## Chris H.

Yep, just a bunch of sick-o's trying to be well-o's. That's what we are.

I guess group therapy must be a bunch of sick-o's too in her mind.


----------



## greenpearl

I think this is a wonderful site. 

We are all human, we all experience this and that kind of difficulties in life, we all have different life experience, we share what we have and we share what we have learned. 

Those psychiatrists are stingy about their time, at least we are not! 

We either find great advice or great comfort, and I am sure the people who give advice are happy too because they feel they are able to help others. Either way, this is a wonderful site which is providing a lot of us a great deal of comfort and joy!


----------



## disbelief

I agree. We are all sick and crazy in our own way and if not for this site I would be divorced already or have done something worse, my kids would be miserable and I would be in a straight jacket. Ok a little exaggeration but us crazzies offer support you can't get 1hour a week. 
This site and all the people have let me survive the last 6 months, so thanks to everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## castingabout

Hey, I hate that we're all here, but I'm glad we're all here together. Misery does love company, and there's strength in numbers.


----------



## Niceguy13

Am I sick maybe, But I am not a sick-o. Haven't startedpetting my cats inapropriatley or anything. I was an unhappy person who needed support and advice. I found that here in a non judgemental way. For the most part the community here is amazing. People only post when they think they can help and I have yet to see someone tearing someone else down for no reason. Ok minus the couple people who have come here and bragged they were cake eating but they deserved it 

If your councilor can't see the benifit of a site like this then I question his/her credentials. Then again it all might of been a jest to lighten up the atmosphere. I know personaly TAM has helped me out a lot and realize despite my mistakes I am still worth it and a lot of it has to do with the people here.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree

I would say this forum has the most helpful and mature culture of the relationship forums I've been on. It's why I read it, even though I've never even been married!

Having said that, I don't think that your counselor meant this site specifically. There are other web forums which discuss these topics that really are pretty twisted and are slanted toward very unrealistic and misogynist view points.


----------



## the guy

I feel blessed that I came upon this one first and registered and then stayed. I have since looked at a couple of others, but seem to be attached to this site due to the perspectives I needed so many month ago when it all hit the fan.


----------

